

Federal Agents Pierce Tor Web-Anonymity Tool - dailyrorschach
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303949704579461641349857358

======
dm2
Do spies and other secret agents use Tor?

I've always assumed it was developed mainly for them to use, because a US
government VPN would be too obvious.

If Tor wasn't public then a could just say, look, there's a US spy at this IP
because they're the only person using onion routing.

These are it's weaknesses
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)#Weaknes...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_\(anonymity_network\)#Weaknesses)

Also I think Harvard caught a student who reported a bomb threat over Tor, but
was caught because there was only one student using Tor on the Harvard network
at the time, oops.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/harvard-student-used-tor-
for-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/harvard-student-used-tor-for-bomb-
threat-2013-12)

------
Zigurd
That's a terrible article. The only concrete example? A postal inspector found
some dubious physical mail that led to a suspect.

~~~
VikingCoder
...and the guy who accidentally logged in to Facebook without Tor, once.

